# Engine knocking again HELP!!



## GrandAMage (Sep 7, 2008)

I need advise and help, Please!!

I had my engine replaced in Jan 08 for engine knocking. Then in July i heard a tapping noise on start up for about a week. Took it in to work and found it 4 quarts low on oil!! I only put 3800 miles on the engine since they replaced it. I have no leaks or smoke. I dont race or use the engine to brake, the car is still stock. I took it back to the Pontiac Dealer and told them what had happend. They told me the knocking noise was because it was low on oil, (DUH!! i know that!) they told me to drive it 500 miles and bring it back and since my warranty expired in April they told me to buy a new one and to call Pontiac to open a case with them. I made the call and they told me that because i was the 3rd owner they will not cover any of the repairs.

What do i need to do???? I should have a 12 month 12,000 mile warranty on the engine no matter what. right? Who cares if im the 3rd owner, they replaced the engine under warranty and now that its out there screwing me.

HELP!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i wish i could help what a bunch of *****


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If they had changed your engine, I'm thinking you should be covered for ATLEAST a year or two. Being the third owner should not void the warranty, unless it was stated in the contract when the first owner purchased the car. It seems to me like your not pressuring them enough to really move they're ass's. Don't take no for an answer, ask for managment and details. Replacing and engine is almost unheard of in warranty coverage. 

Sweet looking SAP GTO you've got by the way.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The warranty is transferable, doesn't matter if you are 2nd or 4th owner. You should be covered. GM should be warranting your new engine for at least a year, 12K. Don't buy the BS someone is feeding you. You should have gotten either a written warranty with your new engine, or written on the service invoice at time of replacement the 12 mo, 12K warranty notation. Appeal to the owner of the dealership what is going on and take with you all the documentation as to what has been happening.


----------



## GrandAMage (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the help. im sure there gonna give me the run around. is there any where i can go to make this work faster.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GrandAMage said:


> thanks for the help. im sure there gonna give me the run around. is there any where i can go to make this work faster.


A different dealership. 

When they told you to buy a new one, and bring it back, did they mean an extended warranty? In order to get a GMPP you must purchase it before your current factory one expires. There are a host of aftermarket warranties available. 

It boggles my mind why they would tell you to drive the car with a new engine that is knocking and bring it back in 500 miles. Someone gave you BAD advice. Telling you to call GM and open a case also doesn't make sense. Calling them is going over their head. The dealer should prefer you don't go that route.

If you are getting the run around it would be in your best interest to seek legal advice and pursue legal options if you have recourse, and going by your post I would think you have one.

Make an appt with the owner of the dealership and don't go in there with a chip on your shoulder. Make sure you have the new engine paperwork with you, and the miles on the car after the engine install is accurate. 

With your car being out of warranty going to a different dealership will cost you out of pocket. 

If you purchase an extended warranty, and file an engine claim, they will investigate. If they find you had engine issues with the car before you purchased the warranty they will deny you that claim. 

Good Luck


----------



## GrandAMage (Sep 7, 2008)

yep. thats why im soooo lost. i plan to go to another dealership and have them write me a list of whats wrong with my car so i can have it in writing. i have had no problems until i took my car there and its been one thing after another. i plan to talk to the owner in person when i put the 500 miles on it just so they and receck and tell me what they really think. i dont have a lawer yet and i looked at the better business bureu for advise im just waiting to see what the owners gonna say so i can add it to my list.

and yea an extended warranty. that they were gonna try to fix my issues. i work for a toyota dealer and i know what thier tring to do there is wrong. im sure that they are covering up the the mistake. i thank you for your help and ill let you know what happens soon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Don't wait for 500 miles. GO NOW. That 500 miles is the break in period for an engine. You go 500 miles or I should say IF the engine lasts 500 miles, you'll need another new engine if it seizes. You were given BAD advice on waiting 500 miles while the engine is knocking like that. GO NOW.


----------



## GrandAMage (Sep 7, 2008)

so i took my car in and had them look at my oil level. they said that its .4 quarts low for 600 miles witch is normal for GM specs. "so he tells me." i told him thats a bunch of BS. lets do the math. .4 at 600 so your telling me at 1200 ill be near a quart low and at 2400 and so on till i get to 4000 miles ill be close to 3.5 quarts low and you dont see or hear the problem???! well thats why we need you to drive it another 500 miles to see if thats the case. "so he tells me." its funny both times i went in the dealership both the manager and owner were not there im out of ideas. this is BS and im stuck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ask the service manager to provide you with the oil consumption guidelines to back up what he says. 

Call and make an appointment with the owner of the dealership and go when he's there. Bring all documentation pertaining to the ongoing problem you are having.

Get a file case on record with GM regarding this issue.

Go to a different dealership and get their input without telling them what the other dealership is telling you. Once you get that use it as ammo against the current dealer you are dealing with to try and corner this guy with another professional opinion. 

Contact an attorney who specializes in Lemon Law and go over your options. 

In case you are not aware of this letter, Familiarize yourself with it. Take notice of the first sentence of the 2nd paragraph as it relates to the whole paragraph. 

Also pay attention to the 3rd paragraph. 

Show this notice from GM to the numskull at the dealership who is telling you using almost a 1/2 qt at 600 miles is acceptable and within spec when driving "normal" and how it pertains to "normal" driving.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You drove your GTO with a brand new engine for 3,800 miles without checking the oil once??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> You drove your GTO with a brand new engine for 3,800 miles without checking the oil once??


:agree Should be checking your oil atleast once a week expecally with a brand new motor, it is normal for a new one to use some. An engine just doesn't break in at 500 miles it takes some time long after that. I'm not saying that your engine should be using that much oil it depends. From what I've read some LS2's don't use oil some do, GM used low tension rings in those things. There is a 1-800 number you can call to complain to GM about the situation they might can help if you get the run around.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you haven't already done so, you might want to check the serial numbers to make certain you actually got a new engine.


----------

